# AVP2 Window 8 Help



## Velciraptor14 (Dec 20, 2013)

I was simply wondering if there is a way to install AVP2 (2001) onto windows 8, maybe a patch or anything?


----------



## Stephen Bowles (Jan 28, 2011)

Hello,

You definitely can do this. Have you tried installing AVP2 and seeing if it works? You might need to run it in *compatibility mode*, to either install it or run it, but first, try a normal install.


----------



## Velciraptor14 (Dec 20, 2013)

I have tried installing it and it just says to see the developer for a newer version and prevents me from installing


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

Maybe this will help: Aliens vs. Predator II game from 1999 will not run in Vista or Win7. - Microsoft Community


----------



## Velciraptor14 (Dec 20, 2013)

It is on Windows 8 and I was wondering how to get to compatibility mode (I'm mounting the iso on Deamon Tools Lite)


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

http://www.microsoft.com/business/en-ie/whats-new/pages/article.aspx?cbcid=71


----------



## Stephen Bowles (Jan 28, 2011)

Velciraptor14 said:


> It is on Windows 8 and I was wondering how to get to compatibility mode (I'm mounting the iso on Deamon Tools Lite)


May I ask, where did you get this ISO?


----------

